
Enom is stealing all sub-accounts from its indirect resellers - sschueller
https://help.enom.com/hc/en-us/articles/360042628491
======
sschueller
What they don't mention is that all revenue generated from those sub-accounts
also goes away.

So all the customers you gathered over the years from which you make a small
margin are transferred to the top level reseller leaving you with nothing.

All this in just a months time.

